# big jacket, little pants



## XdinobotX (Jan 9, 2010)

looks comfy to me. is it somfy for you?


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

i think it looks fine. if u want it to look better id say dont tighten the coat at the bottom so much and if its still a big deal just get some looser pants to even out i wear baggy cloths just if i dont i just look all poofy from having layers on


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

You're fine. I have the l1 thunders and i wear a small in them and a medium/large in most jackets because I'm tall and need the extra length. it looks fine.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

i assumed tacos meant good so...yeah
looks good, comfy.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah homey looks good...Kind of like Eiki Helgason style.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Try trading it for a different color. This one is horrible. I have the orange one.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

pailhead said:


> Try trading it for a different color. This one is horrible. I have the orange one.


i like the lilac colour. i've got a purple helmet and purple goggles so it kinda works well. Never did like orange because my scottish skin is so pale.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Im going to be honest I wouldnt rock it, looks like a female outfit to me. but thats just my opinion. if you like it then wear it but if your posting asking if other ppl like it then chances are your not even diggin it to much yourself am I right.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Missing some boots dude, you can't board liek that.



Fixxed you HUGE ASS PICTURE from your stupid iPhone.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Yeah homey looks good...Kind of like Eiki Helgason style.


Eiki Rules!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Im going to be honest I wouldnt rock it, looks like a female outfit to me. but thats just my opinion. if you like it then wear it but if your posting asking if other ppl like it then chances are your not even diggin it to much yourself am I right.


Yeah I wasn't so sure about it either but I'm starting to come around to it, went riding with the jacket yesterday, it was freezing rain but i was perfectly dry the whole night. It's also something a bit different, you don't really see huge jackets and tight pants too much I guess. Everyone is wearing these annoying bright colours, extra long jackets and baggy pants or they wear everything super fitted with an old leather jacket. Both styles look dumb so why not do something different that looks dumb in a different way?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

pants aren't as fitted as you let on, so i'm going to say I like the outfit


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> pants aren't as fitted as you let on, so i'm going to say I like the outfit


no they aren't. I call them "fitted" but they aren't "tight" my thighs are too muscular to stuff them into the tight snowpants. so i rock these ones often.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

boringly normal


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

Its fine. Let your riding do the talking, nobody is going to talk shit when you start throwing down.


----------

